# Immunosuppressive therapy for renal transplant in post op period



## jhoward24@hotmail.com (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a transplant surgeon that attended a conference.  During the conference presentation it was stated that immunosupression management is billable by the surgeon transplanting the kidney even though it is in the post operative period.  Can anyone verify that this is correct?  If this is correct, is there a specific CPT code (I could not find any) for these visits to use?


----------



## Pupapu (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, it is billable per CMS Manual w/mdf 24 , remember to add V42.x

30.6.3 - Payment for Immunosuppressive Therapy Management 

(Rev. 1, 10-01-03) 

B3-4820-4824 

Physicians bill for management of immunosuppressive therapy using the office or subsequent hospital visit codes that describe the services furnished. If the physician who is managing the immunotherapy is also the transplant surgeon, he or she bills these visits with modifier “-24” indicating that the visit during the global period is not related to the original procedure if the physician also performed the transplant surgery and submits documentation that shows that the visit is for immunosuppressive therapy.


----------

